# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  ForumiShqiptar ndër vite..

## Neteorm

Forumet kane vdekur - Vdekja e avashte e ForumiShqiptar, cikli i komuniteteve

Eshte interesante se si ne kapemi pas gjerave te vjetra, dhe gjerat e vjetra na mbajne pas tyre pa na lene te ecim me tej.

Per ata qe e njohin sadopak historine e faqeve shqiptare, FSH eshte nje nder nismat e para ne internet per nje komunitet te lire. Diskutime mund te kete shume se kush eshte forumi me i mire, kush me i liri e kush me i zhurmshi. Ne nje pike te jetes se tij FSH ka qene dhe forumi me i madh, dhe me i liri dhe me i zhurmshi. Cikli i tij i kaloi te gjitha fazat e suksesit virtual te nje forumi dhe sot ka ardhur dita qe ta emertojme ne fazen e fundit te tij, ne vdekjen e ngadalte. Nese dikush nuk eshte dakort, atehere ai nuk ka pasur access ne internet nga vitet 2002-2010!

Vdekja e tij nuk erdhi per shkak te nje administratori, per shkak te nje serveri apo per shkak te nje ngjarje te paparashikueshme e te papritur. Nese mendoj mbrapa ne kohe dhe perpiqem te gjej castin qe kam menduar per here te pare se ForumiShqiptar do vdese eshte kur ai vlonte nga diskutimet dhe nga tema te reja qe hapeshin cdo 5 minuta. Ishte pikerisht ai casti kur komuniteti behet me i madh se norma e diskutimit dhe dikton ardhmerine e tij ... konsumimin qe cdo teme te mundshme, deshtimin e cdo debati te mundshem, dorezimin e cilesise llogjike para sasise se fjaleve!

Forumet jane mjeti klasik i diskutimit, i debatit dhe i perballjes se ideve. Dikur mendoja se forumet ishin nje nivel intelektual me lart se chati, sot mendoj qe eshte thjesht nje nivel me i larte ego-centrizmi. E them jo se forumit i mungoi niveli intelektual i diskutimit (i keni pasur te gjithe, deputete te kuq, blu, jeshil te papjekur (sot afro te kuqes, por akoma jo ne parlament), keshilltare te respektuar, gazetare, pronare televizionesh e me rradhe). Nga ana tjeter kishit dhe njerez pa pozite shoqerore, te cilet kishe me verte qejf ti lexoje, thjesht e paster! Per t'u kthyer ne teme... keto ishin sot nuk jane me.

Sot ForumiShqiptar  ka ngelur nje vend nostalgjik ku ne pjese e stafit endet si hije per te pare mos ka ndodhur gje. Pak leviz. Megjithate te pamundur per tu marre me te, e leme si nje pikture te shtrember qe presim te rrezohet nga muri qe te blejme nje te re. 

Gjithcka funksionoi mire per nje kohe te gjate. Sic kuptova atehere, forumi kishte dhe shume me teper anetare se ata qe shkruanin e njiheshin. Ishin anetaret qe lexonin! Mbaj mend qe atehere m'u pat dukur ironike qe forumi mund te kishte me shume lexues se shkrues (ne fund te fundit forumi eshte vend diskutimesh), por pikerisht kur ndodhi e kunderta, kur arriten me shume shkrues se lexues gjithcka mori fund.

Do kisha dashur me shume qe dikush ta merrte persiper, ta dija qe do investonte aq energji sa ne dikur dhe ta conte perpara, por e di qe nuk ekziston si mundesi, e ndiej qe diskutimet publike kane vdekur ne formen e forumeve. Mendoj qe sot duhen me shume sisteme ku publikohen ide, dhe diskutohet mbi ato ide! Ndoshta nje modul i tille do jete pjese e FSHse ne te ardhmen. Ne kete cast pas konsultimit me ata administratore dhe anetare aktiv ne forum mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe ForumiShqitar te mbylle hapesirat e diskutimit (forumi) dhe te qendroje aktiv vetem si arkiv informacioni.

----------

